# 100+ tabs open at once



## JenTorf (Jan 27, 2012)

Sometimes when I try to access the web, there will be 100+ tabs already open.  This is making me crazy! Does this happen to anyone else? How can I fix this?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, JenTorf!

The browser doesn't automatically close tabs when you exit.  So you need to do it yourself, or every now and then go to, in the Web browser, Settings > Clear Cache and also Clear History.

And send Amazon Feedback (Gear > More > Help & Feedback > Feedback Tab

Betsy


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Drives me nuts, too. I've sent feedback, and tried Dolphin, and it does it, too. Ugh. Even when I close tabs, they seem to reopen the next time I start the browser.

I think they're taunting me....

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## guffaw (Jan 27, 2012)

It's a known issue, Jen. Amazon is working on it.

You have me beat. Mine currently opens 52 tabs (some blank). It's progressive so I may catch up with you. 

INCREDIBLY frustrating at times. "Do I check that notification that just came through? Gonna have 52 presents if I do."
"Oh, no! I forgot and opened an ap. 52 presents!" 

The short term cure listed on the amazon forums works for a few days for me. Scrubbing the Fire every four days is also progressively frustrating.

I love everything else. Just waiting on the right update.

Edit: it pulls tabs from the Cloud not device history. Scrub it, then open history and watch it repopulate with topics from December and January. Fun!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm.  I've never seen this behavior.  Mind you, I don't use the web all that often.  And I do periodically clear the history.  But I only have ever seen a few web pages already open and when I do I am reminded to close them when I'm done visiting.


----------



## JenTorf (Jan 27, 2012)

Glad to know it isn't just me. *sigh*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmmm. I've never seen this behavior. Mind you, I don't use the web all that often. And I do periodically clear the history. But I only have ever seen a few web pages already open and when I do I am reminded to close them when I'm done visiting.


When are you reminded to close them? I've never seen that....

Betsy


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Delete your history.  If you don't do that every now and then, then you could possibly have 100+ tabs open.


----------



## guffaw (Jan 27, 2012)

Incorrect, legal. If you would like to read up on this issue (which has existed since release), google and the amazon forum have it covered. Update coming at some point.


----------



## Lyiar (Dec 3, 2010)

I had this issue.  Well, not with 100 tabs.  No matter how much I cleared history or cache or whatever, those tabs will always come back. I've began to notice, though, whenever I click my Facebook app, those tabs came back.  I think the bug is that those tabs got associated with an app (ie - for me, it was Facebook.)  So I deleted everything that was Facebook and reinstall it.  And it worked.  Haven't had them reappeared since.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> When are you reminded to close them? I've never seen that....
> 
> Betsy


Well. . . .my brain says to me, "damn, girl, you left a bunch of pages open; better close them!"  Followed by "when's the last time you deleted the history? you better check that."

It's not something the artificial life form tells me.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Sometimes the ol' brain still beats the apps, eh?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Sometimes the ol' brain still beats the apps, eh?




Makes me feel like I won't be totally useless when the EMP knocks out all electronics!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well. . . .my brain says to me, "d*mn, girl, you left a bunch of pages open; better close them!"  Followed by "when's the last time you deleted the history? you better check that."
> 
> It's not something the artificial life form tells me.


Ahhhh....


Betsy


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

http://fireapps.blogspot.com/2012/01/tips-tricks-screen-locking-closing-all.html

Didn't know that you could hold down on a tab and get the option to close all tabs...

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hoosiermama said:


> http://fireapps.blogspot.com/2012/01/tips-tricks-screen-locking-closing-all.html
> 
> Didn't know that you could hold down on a tab and get the option to close all tabs...
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


Cool, thanks for that tip! You also get the option to close everything EXCEPT that tab...


Betsy


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Hmmm... that has never happened to me. At most there might be a couple of tabs open but usually not. (And I never clear my history either...) A common thread I saw in a couple of responses was using the Facebook app. I never use it - I just use  the browser for Facebook.  I wonder if that makes a difference?


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmmm. I've never seen this behavior. Mind you, I don't use the web all that often. And I do periodically clear the history. But I only have ever seen a few web pages already open and when I do I am reminded to close them when I'm done visiting.


I don't have this behavior either. I open a few urls, do my business, then.. upon exit, I close them. If I forget to close them, they'll be there the next time I hit the web tab. However, we're only talking 2 (3 at the most) tabs.


----------



## briezee (Feb 16, 2011)

Are you getting a hundred tabs open in the Silk Browser? Is this recent behavior? Mine won't let me open more than 12. I get an error of too many tabs open, and either doesn't open the web page at all or opens it in a currently open tab. I haven't tried opening more than this since late November, though.


----------

